# مقدمة شرح المزمور الأول - مدخل عام للمزامير



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]عطشت نفسي إلى الإله الحي*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كما يشتاق الأيَّل إلى جداول المياه *​​
*[FONT=&quot]كذلك تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله*​​

*[FONT=&quot]شرح وتفسير  المزمور الأول *​​
*[FONT=&quot]مقدمة وتمهيد *​​
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​




[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*قد سبق وتم كتابة الموضوع في المنتدى كما تم رفعه*​​[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ككتاب كامل (المقدمة + شرح المزمور الأول) بصيغة PDF تحت رقم [(27)  شرح وتفسير المزمور الأول - الغرس الإلهي - 14 أكتوبر 2017[FONT=&quot]]     وبناء على طلب البعض قد عدلته مرة  أخرى وأضعه على جزأين لتسهيل قراءته، الجزء الأول (مقدمة وتمهيد كمدخل عام للمزامير)  بتاريخ  اليوم  (12/10/2018) وذلك بهدف أن يكون لدينا فكرة عامة عن المزامير ولكي نفهمها بصورة أكثر وضوحاً مما سبق.
​​[FONT=&quot]
​[FONT=&quot] لتحميل الكتاب بصيغة PDF​​[FONT=&quot]أضغط هنــــــــــــــــــا​​​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot](1) مقدمـــــــــــة*​​    [FONT=&quot]قبل أن نشرح المزمور الأول الضابط مسيرة التقوى، والمرشد الصالح للنفوس التي تعلَّق قلبها بالله الحي، ينبغي أولاً أن نكتب مقدمة سريعة عن المزامير.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]فسفر المزامير يُعرف في العبرية باسم تهليم - **[FONT=&quot]תהלים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]* أي "الحمد والتسبيح أو التهليل"، *[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أما في اليونانية فيُعرف باسم إبسالموس [FONT=&quot]ψαλμός[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بمعنى أغنية مقدسة أو مزمور أو تأتي بلفظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ψάλλω – Psallo[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أي يُرتل [ترتيلة أو مديح]، ويُرتل يعني حُسن التناسق في وزن الكلام وسرده، وأيضاً تحمل معنى يصلي بنغم مع لحن (وقور) يُناسب الكلمات، أو باختصار تعني: أنشودة مرتلة، وفي اليونانية الكلاسيكية والعهد القديم يُقصد بلفظة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]psallo[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو [/FONT][FONT=&quot]psalmos[/FONT][FONT=&quot] شعر، أو رنين وتر قوس، ومن ثمَّ سحب أوتار قيثارة أو أية آلة وترية أُخرى، ويُشير الاسم بصفة عامة إلى صوت الآلة أو إلى نتاج الصوت الفعلي، أما اسمه في العربية "مزامير" فهو من الفعل "زمَّرَ" أي غنى أو أنشد بمصاحبة المزمار أو غيره من الآلات الموسيقية.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ أهمية المزامير في حياتنا اليومية*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]سفر المزامير هو سفر الصلاة الأول في الكتاب المقدس، أو يُسمى كتاب الصلاة والتسبيح، لأن يصحبه دائماً الآلات الموسيقية للتنغيم، والتي تُعبر عن مشاعر الإنسان وأحاسيسه الخاصة التي يرفعها لإلهه على نحو شخصي، ولا يُمكن لإنسان ولد ميلاد ثاني بالمعمودية، والروح القدس سكن هيكله الخاص، واقتنى المسيح في قلبه ليكون مقراً لسكناه، يستطيع أن يستغنى عن سفر المزامير بأي حال من الأحوال أو بأي شكل، لأنه ممتلئ أولاً بالنبوات عن شخص المسيح المًخلِّص وأيضاً ممتلئ بكل مشاعر الإنسان بكل أحوالها، فحال النفس الدائم هو العطش للإله الحي، لذلك دائماً تتراءى أمامه باشتياق عظيم: [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]*عطشت* نفسي إلى الإله الحي (فـ) كما يشتاق الأيَّل إلى جداول المياه كذلك *تشتاق نفسي إليك يا الله.*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]+ تقسيم المزامير*​​   [FONT=&quot]سفر المزامير هو السفر الأول من القسم الثالث من كتب العهد القديم المعروف باسم "كتوبيم" أي "الكتابات المقدسة [FONT=&quot]Hagiographa[/FONT][FONT=&quot]" وذلك بحسب التقسيم اليهودي لأسفار العهد القديم، وبخاصة القسم المسجل في النسخة المعروفة باسم الماسورية أي التقليدية، وبموجبه تُقسم أسفار العهد القديم إلى ثلاثة مجموعات:[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]1 – *التوراة* [FONT=&quot]תּוֺרָה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Torah[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو *الناموس* أي أسفار موسى الخمسة التي أُطلق عليها في الترجمة السبعينية باللغة اليونانية بنتاتيوك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Pentateuch[/FONT][FONT=&quot]πεντάτευχος[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]2 – النبييم [FONT=&quot](نبيِّيمْ – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]nebi'im[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أي أسفار الأنبياء[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]3 – *[FONT=&quot]الكتابات[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (كِتُوبيمْ – [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ketubim[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أي المكتوبات المقدسة، والتي تبدأ بسفر المزامير. ولذلك صارت المزامير عنواناً لمجموعة الكتوبيم كلها.[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ونجد أن هذا التقسيم هو ما تكلم عنه بنفس ذات الترتيب شخص ربنا يسوع: "هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به وأنا بعد معكم أنه لابد أن يتم ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى، والأنبياء، والمزامير" (لوقا 24: 44)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ونجد المزامير (في الترجمة اليونانية للعهد القديم – السبعينية – **[FONT=&quot]LXX[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]* وهي متفقة مع العبرية) تُقسم تقسيم خُماسي *[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أي إلى خمسة كتب أو خمسة أقسام على نفس ذات تقسيم التوراة ((أسفار موسى الخمسة))، وذلك بإدخال لفظي "آمين. آمين" (كتسبيح حمد أو ذكصولوجية أي تمجيد) في نهاية كل قسم من الأقسام الخمسة. وهذه الأقسام الخمسة تبدأ بالمزامير: 1، 42، 73، 90، 107، وقد جاء في المدراش اليهودي (وهو بحث تفسيري) عن المزمور الأول أن [داود أعطى اليهود خمسة كتب للمزامير لتوافق كتب الشريعة الخمسة المعطاة لموسى]. ولذلك فإنه يُمكننا أن نفترض أن كل فصل من أسفار موسى الخمسة كان يُتلى بدوره مع المزمور المقابل له.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الخمسة كتب للمزامير وهي كالتالي:*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الأول*[FONT=&quot]: 1 – 41 = يُقابله سفر التكوين (الموضوع الإنسان)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الثاني*[FONT=&quot]: 42 – 72 = يقابله سفر الخروج (إسرائيل – شعب الله)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الثالث*[FONT=&quot]: 73 – 89 = يقابله سفر اللاويين (القدس – بيت الله)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الرابع*[FONT=&quot]: 90 – 106 = يقابله سفر العدد (في البرية – أرض الموعد)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الخامس والأخير*[FONT=&quot]: 107 – 150 = يقابله سفر التثنية (الكلمة – كلمة الله)[/FONT][/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وهناك تقسيم آخر، يعتبر أن المزامير 42 – 83 هي مجموعة واحدة، تتميز بمخاطبة الله باسم "إلوهيم *[FONT=&quot]אלהים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]"، فهي تخاطب الله كثالوث قدوس، ويقلّ فيها ذكر الله باسمه "يهوه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]יֽהוׇה[/FONT][FONT=&quot]". فقد وردت في هذه المجموعة كلمة "إلوهيم" أربعة أضعاف كلمة "يهوه". أما باقي المزامير فهي تخاطب الله باسم يهوه" في مقابل مخاطبته باسم "إلوهيم" بنسبة 20: 1.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]+ عدد مرات أسماء الله "يهوه" و "إلوهيم" بحسب التقسيم الخُماسي للسفر*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]الجزء الأول (1 – 41) يهوه *[FONT=&quot]יֽהוׇה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] حوالي 272، إلوهيم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]אלהים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] حوالي 15[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]الجزء الثاني والثالث (42 – 89) يهوه *[FONT=&quot]יֽהוׇה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] حوالي 43، إلوهيم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]אלהים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] حوالي 200 [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]الجزء الرابع والخامس (90 – 150) يهوه *[FONT=&quot]יֽהוׇה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] دائماً، إلوهيم [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]אלהים[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] لا يوجد[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]عموماً ما يهمنا هو الأساس في التقسيم، وهو ما سبق وذكرناه بالنسبة للخمسة كتب مقابل أسفار موسى.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]+ مؤلفي المزامير *​​   [FONT=&quot]أولاً ينبغي أن نعرف أن هناك تقسيم يختص بالمجموعات أي مجموعة المزامير التي تخص مؤلفها أو نوعها وهي 5 مجموعات وهي كالتالي: [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]المجموعة*[FONT=&quot] *الأولى* (داود) وهما (73 مزمور): [3 – 9؛ 11 – 32؛ 34 – 41؛ 51 – 65؛ 68 – 70؛ 86؛ 101؛ 103؛ 108 – 110؛ 122؛ 124؛ 131؛ 133؛ 138 - 145][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]المجموعة*[FONT=&quot] *الثانية* (آساف) وهما (12 مزمور): [50؛ 73 – 83][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]المجموعة*[FONT=&quot] *الثالثة* (بنو قروح) وهما (12 مزمور): [42 – 49؛ 84، 85؛ 87؛ 88][/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]المجموعة*[FONT=&quot] *الرابعة* (المصاعد) وهما (15 مزمور): [120 – 134]، وهذه المجموعة تُقسم إلى خمسة أجزاء وذلك بحسب الموضوع الرئيسي فيها وهي كالتالي:[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الجزء الأول[FONT=&quot] (120 – 122) الموضوع [الرب مصدر المعونة والسلام][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]الجزء الثاني[FONT=&quot] (123 – 125) الموضوع [الرب صانع الخلاص][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]الجزء الثالث[FONT=&quot] (126 – 128) الموضوع [الرب مصدر البركات][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]الجزء الرابع[FONT=&quot] (129 – 131) الموضوع [الرب هو المُعزي][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]الجزء الخامس[FONT=&quot] (132 – 134) الموضوع [الرب هو الملك][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المجموعة*[FONT=&quot] *الخامسة* (الهللويا) وهما (15 مزمور): [104 -106؛ 111 – 113؛ 115 – 117؛ 135؛ 146 – 150][/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ونجد أن هناك بعضاً من المزامير يُنسب منها لداود النبي 89 مزمور في الترجمات اليونانية والقبطية واللاتينية، وهي بحسب الترقيم في السبعينية تشمل:[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot] المزامير 1 – 40؛ 50 – 70؛ 90 – 103، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]والمزامير 42؛ 85؛ 107 – 109؛ 119؛ 136؛ 139 – 144؛ 151،*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]أما باقي المزامير فيُنسب منها إلى:[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* بني قورح 11 مزمور: (41؛ 43 – 48؛ 83؛ 84؛ 86؛ 87)، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* ولآساف 12 مزمور: (49؛ 72 – 82)، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* ولزكريا النبي مزموران: (137؛ 138)، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* ولحجي النبي 4 مزامير: (145 – 148)، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* ولسليمان النبي مزمور واحد (71)، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* ولناثان النبي مزمور واحد (88)، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* ولموسى النبي مزمور واحد (89)، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* ولهيمان الأزراحي مزمور واحد (87)، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* وليدثون مزموران (61، 76).*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وهناك 30 مزمور غير منسوبة لأحد، ويدعوها اليهود "المزامير اليتيمة"، ومنها مزامير المصاعد، أو تسبيحات الدَّرَج، وهي: [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]14 مزمور متتابعة *[FONT=&quot](120 – 133)، [/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]ومزامير هلليلويا وهي 13 مزمور *[FONT=&quot](104 – 106؛ 110 – 116؛ 118؛ 134؛ 135)، [/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]والمزموران *[FONT=&quot](149؛ 150)،[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]أما المزمور 151 فيُظن أنه لداود، قاله عن نفسه لما مسحه صموئيل النبي بالدهن بأمر الله ليصير ملكاً على إسرائيل.*[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]أما النسخة العبرية للمزامير، فتنسب لداود النبي 73 مزمور فقط، ولآساف 12 مزمور، ولأبناء قورح 9 مزامير. ولسليمان النبي مزمورين، ولهيمان وإيثان وموسى النبي مزمور واحد لكل منهما؛ وهناك 51 مزمور لا يُذكر أسم كاتبهما، وينسب العهد الجديد مزمورين من المزامير مجهولة الكاتب إلى داود، وهما المزمور الثاني والمزمور الخامس والتسعون (أنظر أعمال الرسل 4: 25، عبرانيين 4: 7)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* والمزامير 51 – 72 تُسمى مجموعة داود الصُغرى، *[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]* أما مجموعة داود الكبرى فهي تقع ما بين مزمور 3 ومزمور 41. *[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]ومن شهادة الأسفار المقدسة نرى أن داود كان يقود طقوس العبادة في إسرائيل (2 صموئيل 6: 5؛ 16: 1 + 1 أخبار 15: 16، 25 + 2 أخبار 7: 6؛ 29: 30). وأن الروح القدس كان يتكلم به "كمرنم إسرائيل الحلو" (2 صموئيل 23: 1و2 + مرقس 12: 36 + أعمال 1: 16؛ 2: 30 – 31؛ 4: 45).[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*عموماً لقد غلب اسم داود النبي على سفر المزامير، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وذلك لأنه كتب الجزء الأكبر منها بإلهام إلهي فائق، وقد أصبح اسمه مقترناً بها بسبب شهرة محبته لله وأنه هو من دُعيَّ مرنم إسرائيل الحلو حسب ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس وذكرنا سالفاً.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]+ أنواع الآلات الموسيقية في سفر المزامير *​
 *[FONT=&quot](وقد وردت جميعها في المزمور الأخير، والبعض منها قد ورد في بعض المزامير قبل المزمور الأخير)*[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot](1)        **[FONT=&quot]صوت الصور[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]שׁוֹפָ֑ר [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](شوفار) البوق] [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مزمور 150: 3 (وهي آلة نفخ إيقاعية تُصنع من قرون الكبش، وتُعطي درجات إيقاعية مُختلفة، وهناك نوعان منها وهما المنحنى والمستقيم، والمنحنى هو بوق من قرن الكبش وهو من أيام داود النبي، اما المستقيم هو بوق من قرن الماعز الجبلي وهو ظهر عند شعب إسرائيل فيما بعد، وعموماً المفسرين اليهود قالوا عن النفخ في البوق أنه يعمل على تحريك القلب نحو الخشية والتبجيل كما أنه يذكرنا بواجبنا نحو الله)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](2)        **[FONT=&quot]رباب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]נֶבֶל[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]nebel[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مزمور 150: 3 (وهي آلة وترية كبرى لها عشرة أوتار؛ وهي مثلثة الشكل وتختلف تماماً في شكلها عن الربابة التي عرفها العرب المربعة أو المستطيلة الشكل والمشدود عليها وتران فقط من شعر الخيل ويُعزَف عليها بقوس. أمَّا الربابة التي أستخدمها [FONT=&quot]بنو إسرائيل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المثلثة فلها صندوق رنان مصنوع من الخشب مثل خشب الصندل (1ملوك 10: 11، 12) ومشدود عليها جلد حيوان، والكلمة العبرية المترجمة "ربابة" تعني حرفيًا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]قربة" أو[/FONT][FONT=&quot] " [/FONT][FONT=&quot]زق" من الجلد، وتتراوح أوتار الربابة بين عشرة واثنى عشر وترًا يلعب عليها العازف بيده أو بريشة طائر، والموسيقى الصادرة منها عالية النغمة ومُفرحة، وتشكل "الجواب" أو "السوبرانو" وهي بالإيطالية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]: Soprano [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هو الصوت ذو طبقة الأوكتاف الأعلى بين أصوات النساء. المجال صوتي للسوبران هو من[/FONT][FONT=&quot] C4 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] A5 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في الجوقة الموسيقية، أو إلى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] C6 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في موسيقى الأوبرا. على الرغم من وجود العديد من مغني السوبرانو من الذكور إلا أنه يشتهر بالصوت الأنثوي بشكل عام)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](3)        **[FONT=&quot]عود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]כִּנּוֹר [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]([/FONT][FONT=&quot]kinnor[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مزمور 150: 3 (يُرجح أن الكلمة الأصلية تُشير إلى القيثارة [FONT=&quot]lyre[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وهو عبارة عن آلة وترية أصغر من الرباب، يعتبر هارب صغير ويُصنع مـن خشب السرو كمـا عمله داود الملك كما ذُكر في (2صموئيل 6: 5)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو من خشب الصندل كما عمله سليمان (1ملوك 10: 12) وكان العــود خفيـف الــوزن يسهل حمله ومن الصعوبة التامة تحديد عدد اوتاره على وجه الدقة لأن ليس لدينا معلومات كافية عنه في زمن داود او سُليمان، غير وصف نغماته بأنها حلوة وعذبه إذ أنه ذات صوت رخيم وناعم ورقيق)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](4)        *[FONT=&quot]دُف [/FONT][FONT=&quot]תֹּף[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]toph[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مزمور 150: 4 (وهو نوع من الطبول أو هي ما يسمى ((بطبل اليد)). وهي عبارة عن قطعة من الجلد الرقيق مشدود إلى إطار من الخشب شداً محكماً قوياً بحيث إذا ضربت اليد على الجلد المشدود أحدث صوتاً وإذا ما أتقن توقيع اليد عليها على نغم خاص أعطت صوتاً موسيقياً جميلاً. وعادةً يعلقون في أطراف الإطار الخشبي أجراساً صغيرة فتهز اليد الواحدة الآلة وتضرب أصابع اليد الأخرى على الجلد. وكان الدُف يستعمل كثيراً في الحفلات، وكانت تقوم النساء بالضرب عليه ويصحب ذلك الغناء[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ومراراً كانت تضرب الدفوف ويرقص الراقصون على أنغامها. وأحياناً ما يستعمل الدُفّ بمفرده ولكنه في أحيان كثيرة يستعمل مع غيره من الآلات الموسيقية لمرافقة جوقات الترنيم في ترنيمها، أو تستخدم مع الفرق الموسيقية التي تشترك في عبادة الرب (تكوين 31: 26؛ خروج 15: 20؛ قضاة 11: 34؛ 1 صموئيل 10: 5؛ 6: 18؛ 1 اخبار 13: 8؛ أيوب 21: 12؛ مزمور 81: 2؛ إشعياء 5: 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](5)        **[FONT=&quot]أوتار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]מֵן[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]men[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مزمور 150: 4 (والقصد منها الآلات الوترية، ولكن لا نستطيع ان نُحدد بشكل دقيق أي من الآلات الوترية المقصودة، وربما القصد جميع الآلات الوترية أو ربما تكون آلة خاصة ذات أوتار متعددة، وبعض الترجمات ترجمتها آلات وترية من القيثارة [FONT=&quot]of a harp[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](6)        **[FONT=&quot]مزمار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]עוּגָב[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]uggab[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مزمور 150: 4 (وهو آلة من آلات النفخ ذات فراغات يلعب عليها بالإصبع؛ وهو يعتبر [FONT=&quot]آلة موسيقية قديمة عبارة عن قصبة أو قصبتين من البوص أو الخشـب أو العظام أو العاج أو المعدن، وتنتهي القصبة ببوق صغير ينفخ فيه العازف، ونظرًا لسهولة تصنيع المزمار، لذلك فأنه انتشر انتشارًا واسعًا، وأُستخدم في التسابيح للرب كما نراها في شاهد المزمور 150[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، وبعض الترجمات قالت ربما يُشبه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الفلوت [/FONT][FONT=&quot]perhaps a flute[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ وعموماً هو يعتبر آلة أثرية استخدم في الهيكل ثم اختفى بالتدريج ولم يعد يُستخدم في العبادة بعد ذلك)[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](7)        **[FONT=&quot]صنوج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]צְלָצַל [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]التصويت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]שֵׁמַע[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]shema[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مزمور 150: 5 (وهي عبارة عن صنوج صغيرة تصنع من النحاس ذات صوت رنان عالي نسبياً)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](8)        **[FONT=&quot]صنوج [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]צְלָצַל [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الهتاف [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]תְּרוּעָה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]teruah[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مزمور 150: 5 (وهي صنوج كبيرة تُصنع من المعدن ذات صوت صاخب، صوت عالي جداً؛ عموماً (بالنسبة لـ 7، 8) فالصنوج نوعان صنوج التصويت وصنوج الهتاف، فالنوع الأول هو عبارة عن قطع صغيرة مستديرة من النحاس مقعرة أو مجوفة تستعملها الراقصات،[FONT=&quot]والنوع الثاني هو الصنوج المعهودة. وهي صفيحتان كبيرتان مستديرتان من النحاس إذا ضربت احداهما على الأخرى رنتا (1 كورنثوس 13: 1) ويظهر أن العبرانيين كانوا يستعملون النوعين في العبادة)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]+ شرح أهم عناوين المزامير باختصار وإيجاز
**מזמור*​*[FONT=&quot] = *​*[FONT=&quot]mizmôr*​*[FONT=&quot] = *​*[FONT=&quot]ψαλμός[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]توجد تقريباً في الخمسة كتب للمزامير عناوين رئيسية تُشير إمّا لمؤلف المزمور أو نوع عملها في الخدمة أو نوع الشعر التي تحتويه أو طريقة موسيقى المزمور أو نوع المجموعة التي أُخذ منها المزمور، أو للمناسبة التاريخية التي تم فيها تأليف المزمور أو الميزة التي يتميز بها المزمور، أو يُشير لاسم الفرقة التي تتولى إنشاد المزمور وعزف موسيقاه كما في مزامير بني قورح؛ وأحياناً قد يكون مؤلف المزمور غير ملحنه أو مرنمه. وأحياناً أُخرى قد يكون المؤلف هو نفسه الملحن والمرنم كما هو الحال في مزامير داود النبي والملك.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ونرى – كما كشف لنا الكتاب المقدس – أن داود النبي والملك العظيم، الملهم بالروح، مرنم إسرائيل الحلو، له موهبة التأليف والتلحين والعزف والترانيم منذ صباه (1 صموئيل 16: 16 – 23؛ 2 صموئيل 23: 1)، ولكن بعد توليه المُلك صارت لديه فرقة موسيقية من اللاويين العازفين والمرنمين (1أيام 16: 4 – 7، 41 – 42؛ 23: 5؛ 25: 1 – 8).[/FONT]
    [FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك يوجد حوالي 34 مزمور ليس لهم عنوان وهي المزامير: (1، 2، 10، 33، 43، 71، 91، 93 – 97، 99، 104 – 107، 111 – 119، 135 – 137، 146 – 150)[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]وعموماً، قد تأتي عناوين المزامير، إمَّا متحدة أو منفردة، ومعظمها شديد الاختفاء في المعنى، وسوف نعطي الأكثر احتمالاً في المعنى بقدر الإمكان وسنبدأ بشرح العناوين الخاصة التي جاءت في المزامير:[/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot]_____**[FONT=&quot]عناوين تصف نوع المزامير[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]_____[/FONT]*[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot]أولاً أنواع المزامير كما جاءت في العناوين*[/FONT]​  *[FONT=&quot](1)        **[FONT=&quot]مزمور؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (58 مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](2)        **[FONT=&quot]ترنيمة؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (17 مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](3)        **[FONT=&quot]قصيدة؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (13 مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](4)        **[FONT=&quot]تسبيحة؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (13 مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](5)        **[FONT=&quot]مذهبة؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (6 مزامير)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](6)        **[FONT=&quot]صلاة؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (5 مزامير)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](7)        **[FONT=&quot]للتذكير؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (2 مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](8)        **[FONT=&quot]شهادة؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (2 مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](9)        **[FONT=&quot]شجوية؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (1 مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](10)  **[FONT=&quot]نشيد؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (1 مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](11)  **[FONT=&quot]أغنية؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (1 مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]
  *[FONT=&quot](12)  **[FONT=&quot]حمد؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (1مزمور)[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً شرح أهم العناوين للمزمور*​​ *[FONT=&quot]1 – كلمة مزمور **[FONT=&quot]מִזְמ֥וֹר 
[/FONT]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot](وقد أتت في 58 مزمور: 3 – 6؛ 9، 12، 13، 15؛ 19 – 24؛ 29 – 31؛ 38 – 41؛ 47 – 51؛ 62 – 68؛ 73؛ 75 – 77؛ 79، 80؛ 82 – 85؛ 87، 88، 92، 98، 100، 101؛ 108 – 110؛ 139 – 141، 143)*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]كلمة مزمور بالعبرية [FONT=&quot]מִזְמ֥וֹר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]mizmôr[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وباليونانية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ψαλμός[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (بسالموس في اليونانية والقبطية)، وتُترجم للإنجليزية بمعنى ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]melody[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) أو ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]a song or tune[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) أُغنية أو نَغَم أو لحن، عموماً الكلمة العبرية هي عبارة عن تعبير فني أساسه كلمة ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]זָמַר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]zamar[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]praises[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) ويأتي عادةً بمعنى أغنية أو إشادة أو مدح أو تسبحه تُرتل بمصاحبة آلة وترية أي أداء الكلام بنغم حسب القواعد الموسيقية، والمعنى يدل على الاِنْسِجام (الكلام مع الموسيقى)، وقد أتت كعنوان لحوالي 58 مزمور، وهو يا إمَّا يسبقه أو يليه اسم المؤلف – وفي الغالب يكون داود النبي والملك – ويأتي العنوان كالتالي: *(مزمور لداود *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]מִזְמ֥וֹר [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]לְדָוִ֑ד[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])؛ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]والفعل المُستخرج من اسم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]מִזְמ֥וֹר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]mizmôr[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، يأتي حوالي 40 مرة في السفر كما في مزامير (7: 17)، (47: 6و7)، (149: 3) وهو يُترجم عادة بكلمة (يُرنَّم).[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ففي سفر أشعياء (12: 2) يأتي هكذا في البداية:* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]"لأن ياه يهوه قوتي وترنيمتي [FONT=&quot]וְזִמְרָת֙ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]יָ֣הּ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] יְהוָ֔ה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [وبالعبرية: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]זִמְרָת[/FONT][FONT=&quot] زمارتي [/FONT][FONT=&quot]zimrath[/FONT][FONT=&quot] – وأصلها يأتي من [/FONT][FONT=&quot]זִמְרָה [/FONT][FONT=&quot]zimrah[/FONT][FONT=&quot]]"؛ ثم في الآية (12: 5) هكذا: "رنموا للرب [/FONT][FONT=&quot]זַמְּר֣וּ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]יְהוָ֔ה[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [بالعبرية: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]זַמְּר֣וּ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] زمَّروا]"[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*كذلك تأتي في سفر القضاة (5: 3)، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فعنوان هذه القطعة يقول: "فترنمت [FONT=&quot]וַתָּ֣שַׁר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [وأصل الكلمة في العبرية تأتي من كلمة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]שִׁיר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]shir[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = شير أي تسبحة] دبوره وباراق بن أبينوعم في ذلك اليوم" (قضاة 5: 1)، ثم تأتي الآية (5: 3) هكذا: "أنا للرب أترنَّم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]אָשִׁ֔ירָה[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. أُزمَّر [/FONT][FONT=&quot]אֲזַמֵּ֕ר [/FONT][FONT=&quot]للرب إله إسرائيل".[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*كذلك تأتي في سفر صموئيل الثاني، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فالعنوان: "وكلَّم داود الرب بكلام هذا النشيد ([FONT=&quot]שׁיר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]shir[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = شير) في اليوم الذي أنقذه فيه الرب من أيدي كل أعدائه ومن يد شاول " (2صم 22: 1)، ثم تأتي الآية هكذا: " لذلك أحمدك يا رب في الأمم ولاسمك أُرنّم [في العبرية: [/FONT][FONT=&quot]אֲזַמֵּ֕ר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أُزمَّر]".[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*كذلك في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول (16: 8 و9) *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]فالعنوان: "لأجل التذكير والشكر وتسبيح الرب (1أيام 16: 4)، والآية "أحمدوا الرب.. غنُّوا له [FONT=&quot]שִׁ֤ירוּ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]לוֹ֙[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، ترنَّموا له [/FONT][FONT=&quot]זַמְּרוּ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ל֔וֹ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [بالعبري: زمَّروا لهُ]".[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*عموماً في النهاية باختصار* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]نقول أن كلمة مزمور، تأتي غالباً كتحديد لنوع الآلة الموسيقية التي سيُقال عليها المزمور، وذك للتفريق بين مزمور بالصوت البشري ومزمور باللحن على الآلة، لذلك هنا كلمة [FONT=&quot]מִזְמ֥וֹר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]mizmôr[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تعني باختصار: قطعة موسيقية، أي ترنيمة بمصاحبة آلة موسيقية.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]2 – تسبيحة **[FONT=&quot]שִׁ֥יר*​*[FONT=&quot] (شير بالعبرية) – [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ώδή[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (أودا باليونانية) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Song – Canticle[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
(وقد أتت في 13 مزمور: 48؛ 65 – 68؛ 75، 76، 83، 87، 88، 92، 108، 145)[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]تأتي هذه اللفظة عادةً في عناوين المزامير، ومنها 13 مرة تسبقها أو تتبعها كلمة [FONT=&quot]מִזְמ֥וֹר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]mizmôr[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ψαλμός[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مزمور) وهي تأتي كالتالي ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]שִׁ֥יר [/FONT][FONT=&quot]מִ֝זְמוֹר[/FONT][FONT=&quot])، ومعناها يأتي بشكل عام ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]best music, singer song[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) فهي تعتبر الأفضل في الأغاني، أو الإنشاد الأفضل أو الأعلى الخاص بالمديح العظيم أو الفائق مقدم لشخصية مختاره ومفضلة أو بسبب العظمة الخاصة بها، وفي التراث العبري معناها "تسبيحة" إمَّا بموسيقى أو بدون، وقد يكون القصد من الكلمة الشعر بشكل عام، وليس شرطاً أن تكون الكلمة في معناها العام مرتبطة بالتسبحة الدينية، فقد يقصد بها أحياناً الشعر العادي. والكلمة عموماً يُقصد بها الغناء للاحتفال أو للمديح.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]والاسم (في اليونانية) **[FONT=&quot]ώδή[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]* (أودا) *[/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]يرد في التراجيديا اليونانية بمعنى: [أغنية الحداد أو الرثاء – أغنية البهجة أو المديح – الشعر عموماً – والغناء بصفة عامة (سواء من البشر أو الطيور)][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]وهي في الترجمة السبعينية في العهد القديم ترد كفعل حوالي 66 مرة، وتتُرجم عن العبرية بمعنى يُغني (خروج 15: 1 و21 + عدد 21: 17؛ قضاة 5: 1 و3)، عموماً أحيانا تأتي لتظهر كمكمل للموسيقى أو للتعبير عن الموسيقى والرقص. ((أنظر 1 أخبار 16: 42؛ 2 صموئيل 6: 5)) [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وتستخدم هذه اللفظة أحياناً بارتباطات متعددة كثيرة،* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]مثل الاستقبال الحافل بالأبطال (قضاة 11: 34؛ 1 صم 18: 6)، وفي تتويج الملك والمناسبات العسكرية (قضاة 7: 18 – 22؛ 2 ملوك 11: 14؛ 2 أخبار 13: 14؛ 20: 28)، وتستخدم في الأعياد (أشعياء 5: 12؛ 24: 8 – 9) والترانيم الجنائزية والرثاء (2صم 1: 17 – 18؛ 2 أخ 35: 25) والمناسبات الدينية (خروج 28: 35؛ يشوع 6: 4 – 20)، وأغاني مصاحبة للعمل (عدد 21: 17 – 18؛ قضاة 9: 27؛ أشعياء 16: 10) [/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وهذه بعض مقتطفات من آيات العهد القديم استخدمت فيها الكلمة:*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]+ لماذا هربت خفية وخدعتني ولم تخبرني حتى أُشيعك بالفرح والأغاني [FONT=&quot]וּבְשִׁרִ֖ים[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]שִׁיר[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) بالدف والعود. (تكوين 31: 27)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ نشيد لدبورة: استيقظي، استيقظي يا دبورة، استيقظي، استيقظي وتكلمي بنشيد [FONT=&quot]שׁיר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (شير). (قضاة 5: 12)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وتكلم (سليمان) بثلاثة آلاف مثل وكانت نشائده [FONT=&quot]שׁיר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (شير) ألفاً وخمساً. [/FONT][FONT=&quot](1ملوك 4: 32)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ تكون لكم أغنية [FONT=&quot]שׁיר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (شير) كليلة تقديس، عيد وفرح قلب كالسائر بالناي ليأتي إلى جبل الرب إلى صخر إسرائيل. (أشعياء 30: 29)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ لكي يدشنوا (سور أُورشليم) بفرح وحمد وغناء [FONT=&quot]שׁיר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (شير) بالصنوج والرباب والعيدان؛ ذكور بني آساف وإخوته.. بآلات غناء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]שׁיר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (شير) داود رجل الله؛ لأنه في أيام داود وآساف منذ القديم كان رؤساء مغنين وغناء [/FONT][FONT=&quot]שׁיר[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (شير) تسبيح وتحميد لله. [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](نحميا 12: 27، 35، 46)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وهذه الكلمة ترد في إنجيل متى *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]حينما سبح الرب مع التلاميذ وخرج إلى الجبل (متى 26: 30) وقد أتت حوالي 4 مرات في رسائل القديس بولس الرسول، و8 مرات في سفر الرؤيا (أنظر: أفسس 5: 19؛ كولوسي 3: 16؛ رؤيا 5: 9؛ 14: 3؛ 15: 3)؛ ومن هذه الكلمة انطلق القداس الإلهي ليعبر عن أغنية جديدة على المستوى اللاهوتي، ويقول القديس بولس الرسول: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]امتلئوا بالروح، مُكلمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية [FONT=&quot]ώδή[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (أودا)، مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب. شاكرين كل حين على كل شيء في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، لله الآب. (أفسس 5: 18 – 20) [/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ومن يحضر القداس الإلهي يجد فيه كل هذا الترتيب العميق *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]كما هو ظاهر في المزامير، الذي يجعلنا نُنشد تسبيحة من القلب للرب على المستوى العملي بالروح والحق، وفي القداس تُرنم المزامير بشكل خاص كاعتراف إيمان أمام الله الحي، ولا تستقيم عبادة سواء في الكنيسة أو المخدع الخاص أو الاجتماعات الروحية بدون تسابيح وأغاني روحية بترنيم وترتيل قلبي للرب ممزوجة بالشكر على كل شيء وفي [FONT=&quot]συνεσεως[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كل حال في اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح لله الآب (بالروح القدس طبعاً).[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]3 - قصيدة **[FONT=&quot]מַ֫שְׂכִּ֥יל*​*[FONT=&quot] (مسكيل) –  [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Συνέσεως[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
–[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Skilful [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]– [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Maskil[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
(وقد أتت في 13 مزمور: 32، 42، 44، 45؛ 52 – 55؛ 74، 78، 88، 89، 142)[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]سميت بعض المزامير تحت اسم قصيدة وقد أتت كعنوان لـ 13 مزمور، والمعنى يشوبه بعض الغموض، ويختلف الكثيرين في معناه وترجمته، ولكن في الترجمة السبعينية ترجمت بمعنى: [الفهم، الفطنة، كلي الإدراك، بصيرة، دراية، سريع الفهم، يلاحظ (بتدقيق)]، عوماً هي كلمة تختص في عناوين المزامير بمعنى الفهم والدراية الروحية، وفي ترجمات أخرى أتت بمعنى البصيرة أو الرؤية الصائبة بمهارة والفهم والتأمل الخصب (من جهة الرؤيا العميقة والسليمة بالتفرس في المنظر والشكل) والاستيعاب والذكاء الروحي.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*ونجد أن الكلمة في العهد القديم تأتي* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بعدة مرادفات مرتبطة ببعضها البعض، إذ أنها في بعض الأسفار نجدها مرتبطة بالحكمة: عنده الحكمة والقدرة له المشورة والفطنة (أيوب 12: 13)، (أنظر: أمثال 1: 17؛ أشعياء 11: 2؛ 29: 14) [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*عموماً تأتي الكلمة مشروحة بدقة في بعض الأسفار، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وتأتي لتوضح أنها مرتبطة بالوحي الإلهي وعطيته، لأنه هو من يعطي الإلهام الذي منه الإدراك والفهم، أي أن الفهم والإدراك كبصيرة لعقل الإنسان هي عطية يمنحها الله كاستجابة لطلبه لها: وهو يغير الأوقات والأزمنة يعزل ملوكاً وينصب ملوكاً يُعطي الحكماء حكمة ويُعلِّم العارفين فهماً؛ فأعطِ عبدك قلبا فهيما لأحكم على شعبك وأميز بين الخير والشر لأنه من يقدر أن يحكم على شعبك العظيم هذا. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot](دانيال 2: 21؛ 1ملوك 3: 9)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وفي العهد الجديد تأتي لتُأكد نفس ذات المعنى، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]بأن البصيرة (من الاستنارة) هي عطية الله، وقد أتت كاقتباس في العهد الجديد (قارن أشعياء 6: 9 – 10 بـ متى 13: 14 – 15؛ تثنية 6: 5 بـ مرقس 12: 33؛ مزمور 14: 2 بـ رومية 3: 11)؛ والكلمة اليونانية قد استخدمها القديس بولس الرسول بأسلوبه البارع، مما أعطانا معنى دقيق لها إذ قال: وتفهموا درايتي [FONT=&quot]σύνεσιν[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بسرّ المسيح (أفسس 3: 4).[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*عموماً الظن السائد للمعنى في عناوين المزامير: *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]هو مزمور ذو مهارة خاصة [FONT=&quot]Skillful[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للفهم والإدراك، وهي تُستعمل بهذا المعنى في المزمور (47: 6 و7) "رنموا لله رنموا. رنموا لملكنا رنموا.. لأن الله ملك الأرض كلها رنموا بفهم [/FONT][FONT=&quot]משׂכּיל[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (مسكيل)"، وهي تعني أن هذا المزمور ذو قوة وفهم ونعمة خاصة، ويلزم أن الموسيقى تستجيب لخدمة المزمور على نفس المستوى الفني.[/FONT][/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]عموماً نجد هذه اللفظة في عناوين المزامير مترجمة بـكلمة (قصيدة)، *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وعلينا حينما نجد هذه الكلمة في عنوان المزمور نعرف أن الكلمات التي ستأتي فيه مهمة للغاية، لذلك ينبغي أن ننتبه لكلمات المزمور جداً ونتعمق فيها ونطلب من الله الفهم والإدراك حتى نفهم القصد الباطني وسرّ المعاني العميقة الموجودة فيه لنُدرك القيمة النبوية التي يحملها النص لكي تُثمر فينا حسب القصد الإلهي المستتر فيها. [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]4 – مُذهبة – نصب تذكاري **[FONT=&quot]Miktam*​*[FONT=&quot] מִכְתָּם[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]στηλογραφία[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]هو مصطلح غامض يصعب ترجمته من جهة المعنى الدقيق كعنوان للمزمور، وهو يأتي كعنوان لستة مزامير فقط (مزمور 16، 56 – 60) وقد يكون متعلق بالموسيقى، فالمعنى يصعب جدا تقديره، وربما تعني أن المزمور مزدحم بالمعاني، ولكن القديس جيروم يتفق مع نسخة سيماخوس (ترجمة للعهد القديم) أنها تأتي لتعني صفة لداود كأنه بلا لوم أو متضع.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*وتُترجم هذه الكلمة بكلمة مذهبة (مطلي بالذهب)* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]ويُقصد بالمذهبة: أنها قصيدة فنية في تكوينها الإبداعي، ومختارة كلماتها بعناية وهي مثل الطلاء بالذهب الخالص، من حيث محتواها ومعانيها، وكانت تُنقش على أعمدة أو أنصبه (كنصب تذكاري) وتوضع في مكان ظاهر ليقرأها الناس، ولذلك تُرجمت في الترجمة السبعينية لكلمة [FONT=&quot]στηλογραφία[/FONT][FONT=&quot] (ستيلوغرافيا) أي كتابة على عامود.[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]5 – **[FONT=&quot]שִׁגָּי֗וֹן *​*[FONT=&quot]- شجوية[/FONT]*[/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]שִׁגָּי֗וֹן [FONT=&quot](شيجّايون) [/FONT][FONT=&quot] shiggaion[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وهو مصطلح غامض أتى مرة واحدة فقط وقد ورد في العبرية عنواناً للمزمور السابع الآية الأولى: شجوية لداود غناها لِلرَّب بسبب كلام كوشٍ البَنْياميني.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*عموماً نجد أن الترجمة العربية البيروتية أتت (شجوية) كما هي حرفياً *[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]حسب أصلها العبري، كما نجدها أيضاً في صلاة حبقوق توضح المعنى الغامض لهذه الكلمة: "صلاة لحبقوق النبي على شجويات (الشجوية) [FONT=&quot]Shigionoth[/FONT][FONT=&quot] أو صلاة حبقوق النبي على لحن الرثاء" (حبقوق 3: 1)؛ وأصل الكلمة من فعل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]שָׁגָה [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بمعنى "تاه – يشرد (أي سُلِبَ عقله) – يترنح (وهذا التعبير يدل على حالة السكر بالخمر) – يتمايل – يتعجَّب – غير قادر على السير باستقامة". ومن هذه المعاني نستطيع ان نستشف المعنى المجازي حسب القصد من المزمور من جهة حالة الحزن الشديد المصحوب بألم وضيق داخلي، لذلك اشتهر المزمور بلحن الرثاء.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]*عموماً هذا التعبير يعني – بالنسبة للحن الموسيقي – طبقة خاصة من الموسيقى* [/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]أو الشعر أو الاثنين معاً وهي بذلك تصف طريقة إيقاع المزمور أو وزنه التي تتميز بالترنح والذهول والدهش أو النشوة [FONT=&quot]ecstasy[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، الهياج العاطفي الحزين الشديد، فهي "ترنيمة حزينة" عبارة عن رثاء، وهي معزوفة على لحن حزين وتتميز بتغيرات سريعة في الإيقاع. وفي اللغة العربية كلمة شجوية يأتي معناها من كلمة شجو أو شجوي: [الشين والجيم والحرف المعتل يدلُّ على شِدَّةٍ وصُعوبة، وأن يَنْشَب الشَّيءُ في ضيقٍ. من ذلك الشَّجْو: الحُزْن والهَمّ، يقال شجاه يشجوه. وشجاني الشيء، إِذا حَزَنَكَ. والشَّجَى: ما نَشِبَ في الحَلْقِ من غُصَّةِ هَمٍّ.] (قاموس مقاييس اللغة)؛ فباختصار أن "الشجو" في اللغة العربية هو الهمّ والحزن أو يأتي بمعنى هيّج أحزانَه وأثار شوقَه أو حزن واهتاج منفعلاً، أي أثر فيه عاطفياً (أثاره عاطفياً)[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ولم تظهر كلمة "شيجّايون" في الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية والقبطية، وإنما وردت بدلاً منها كلمة "بسالموس" أي "مزمور" [FONT=&quot]מזמור [/FONT][FONT=&quot]= [/FONT][FONT=&quot]mizmôr[/FONT][FONT=&quot] = [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ψαλμός[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وتعتبر ترجمة غير دقيقة بعيدة تماماً عن أصل الكلمة الموجودة في المزمور، التي تصف نوع المزمور كما أتى في النص العبري؛ عموماً أتت كلمة شجوية في بعض الترجمات بشكل متبادل ما بين: (رثاء، قصيدة حزن).[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]6 – صلاة **[FONT=&quot]תְּפִלָּה*​*[FONT=&quot] ([/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]prayer[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) – [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Προσευχή[/FONT]*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
وتأتي (([FONT=&quot]תְּפִלָּה[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]tephillah[/FONT][FONT=&quot])) عنواناً لخمسة مزامير: 17 – 86 – 90 – 102 – 142 [/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]وفي آخر المزمور (72) يوجد تعليق يقول: "تمت صلوات (تفلّوت - [FONT=&quot]תֽפִלּוֹת[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) داود بن يسَّى" بالرغم من أن المزمور نفسه كان لسُليمان الملك وليس لداود ولكن هنا يختتم هذا الجزء بكلمة آمين ثم آمين قبلما يتكلم عن ختام الصلاة لداود، وهذا الجزء يعتبر الكتاب الثاني للمزامير (كما سبق وتكلمنا عن تقسيم المزامير)، وبالرغم من أن عنوان السفر عن سُليمان إلا أنه يعتبر مزمور صلاة بنفس ذات روح داود الملك لأن هنا الإشارة لامتداد ملك داود بنفس ذات الإيمان والاعتماد على الله، وهنا قصد أن يدمج ما بين داود وسُليمان، إذ يوضح أن سليمان الامتداد الطبيعي لداود الملك المتقي الله، إذ أن سليمان حمل نفس الروح وعُين ملك لإسرائيل من الله.[/FONT][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]عموماً رجوعاً لعنوان المزمور (*صلاة **[FONT=&quot]תְּפִלָּ֗ה[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]) نجد أن [/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]في سفر حبقوق النبي الإصحاح الثالث تدعى "صلاة حبقوق"، وفي سفر صموئيل الأول (2: 1) تأتي في عنوان تسبحة حنّة: "فصلَّت حنّة وقالت: فرح قلبي بالرب. ارتفع قرني بالرب، استمع فمي على أعدائي. لأني قد ابتهجت بخلاصك.[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]وأصل أو جذر الكلمة يأتي من كلمة (**[FONT=&quot]פָּלַל[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]paw-lal'[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) وهي ثرية جداً في معانيها، [/FONT]*[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]وفي تحليل معناها لها عدة أوجه كثيرة للغاية، لأن الصلاة كلمة واسعة جداً وتحمل معاني مختلفة ينبغي أن ننتبه إليها وهي كالآتي: [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ تضرع – توسل – ابتهال – استرحام – علاقة وثيقة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ متوقع، مترقب (والقصد هو فعل عمل الصلاة من جهة يقين التفاعل والاستجابة).[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وتحمل أيضاً معنى: التشفع أو الصلاة من أجل شخص والتوسل من أجله والتماس الرحمة.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ وتحمل أيضاً معنى هام سوف نشرحه فيما بعد حينما نتكلم عن الصلاة وهو (جعل الحكم إيجابي أو مُناسب). [/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ توسط لتسوية خلاف.[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]+ عبادة – مقام شرفي رفيع – تبجيل وتعظيم واحترام وتقدير – علاقة حميمية – ارتفاع للألوهة – شركة على نحوٍ خاص، شخصية للغاية.[/FONT]​    [FONT=&quot]عموماً ممكن نرى المعنى من خلال المزمور نفسه بعد عنوانه فنعرف اتجاه المزمور في الصلاة، فأن نظرنا نظرة سريعة للمزامير التي عناوينها تُشير للصلاة فسنجدها على الترتيب كالتالي:[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot]المزمور 17 صلاة لداود*[FONT=&quot]: اسمع يا رب للحق. أنصت إلى صراخي. أصغِ إلى صلاتي.. أنا دعوتك لأنك تستجيب لي يا الله.[/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المزمور 86 صلاة لداود*[FONT=&quot]: أمل يا رب أُذنك. استجب لي.. أحفظ نفسي.. خلِّص أنت عبدك المتكل عليك. أرحمني يا رب. لأني إليك أصرخ اليوم كله.. لأني إليك يا رب أرفع نفسي.. اِصغِ يا رب إلى صلاتي. وأنصت إلى صوت تضرعي.[/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]المزمور 90 صلاة لموسى رجل الله*[FONT=&quot]: يا رب ملجأ كُنت لنا.. منذ الأزل إلى الأبد أنت الله.. أرجع يا رب، حتى متى؟ وترأف على عبيدك.. فرحنا كالأيام التي فيها أذللتنا.. ولتكن نعمة الرب إلهنا علينا.[/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مزمور 102 صلاة لمسكين*[FONT=&quot] إذا (أو إذ) أعيا وسكب شكواه قُدام الله: يا رب استمع صلاتي، وليدخل إليك صُراخي، لا تحجب وجهك عني في يوم ضيقي. أمل إليَّ أُذنك في يوم أدعوك.[/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مزمور 142*[FONT=&quot] (وهنا حدث دمج ما بين القصيدة والصلاة) قصيدة لداود لما كان في المغارة. صلاة: بصوتي إلى الرب أصرخ. بصوتي إلى الرب أتضرع. أسكب أمامه شكواي. بضيقي قُدامه أُخبرّ.. وفي ختام هذا المزمور يقول: "لأنك تُحسن إليَّ"[/FONT][/FONT]​   [FONT=&quot]عموماً من خلال هذا الشرح المبسط نستطيع ان نتعرف على معنى الكلمة من خلال تركيزنا في المزمور وتعمقنا في كلماته، لأنها تُعلمنا كيف تكون الصلاة على مستوى الإيمان القلبي العميق.[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]عموماً هذه هي أهم العناوين باختصار، *​​[FONT=&quot]مع   انه يوجد عناوين أخرى لم نشرحها بالتفصيل وهي تدل على التركيب الموسيقى   للمزمور (كما تم ذكرها في بداية الموضوع) ولكن سوف نوضحها بأكثر تفصيل   أثناء شرح المزمور المرتبط بها.​
   [FONT=&quot]*وفي ختام المقدمة أحب أن أضع تقسيم للمزامير حسب الألحان والآلات الموسيقية *​​​​[FONT=&quot]لنفهم   طبيعة المزمور حينما نبدأ في قراءته واستخدامه في الصلاة الشخصية، مع   ملاحظة أن معظم المصطلحات الموسيقية لا تُترجم لذلك ليس لها ترجمة وسنكتبها   كما هي لأننا لا نعرف طريقة عزف هذه الألحان على وجه الدقة لأنه لا توجد   نوتة موسيقية تشرح طريقة عزفها عند إلقاءها كما كان أيام الملك دواد   وسليمان:​
   [FONT=&quot](1)        ​*[FONT=&quot](على ذات الأوتار *​*[FONT=&quot]נְגִינָה[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]stringed[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] موسيقى الآلات الوترية*) *عدد المزامير (8)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](2)        [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على السوسن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]שׁוּשַׁן[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] عدد المزامير (4)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](3)        [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على لا تهلك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]אַל [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]תַּ֭שְׁחֵת[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]al-tashcheth[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] عدد المزامير (4)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](4)        [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على العود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]מַחֲלַת[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] = [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Machalath[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (وهو اسم النغمة وليس الآلة) عدد المزامير (3)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](5)        [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](الجتية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]גִּתִּית[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] عدد المزامير (3)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](6)        [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على يدثون [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]לידיתון[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] عدد المزامير (3)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](7)        [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على ذات الأوتار على القرار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]שְׁמִינִית[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] عدد المزامير (2)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](8)        [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على ذوات النفخ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]נְחִילָה[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] ربما المقصود الناي، عدد المزامير (1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](9)        [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](شجوية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]שִׁגָּיוֹן[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] عدد المزامير (1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](10)   [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على موت الابن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]מוּת[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]عدد المزامير (1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](11)   [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على إيلة الصبح [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]אַיֶּ֥לֶת[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] הַשַּׁ֗חַר[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] عدد المزامير (1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](12)   [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على الجواب [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]עֲלָמוֹת[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وهي أصوات سوبرانو من الشبات، عدد المزامير (1)[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot](13)   [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot](على الحمامة البكماء [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]י֬וֹנַת[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] אֵ֣לֶם[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] عدد المزامير (1)[/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]أما بالنسبة لتوزيع الألحان بحسب التقسيم الخماسي لسفر المزامير كما سبق ذكره فهو كالآتي:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](الجزء الأول)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] موت الابن (مزمور 9)؛ إيلة الصبح (مزمور 22)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](الجزء الثاني)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] لحن السوسن (مزمور 45، 60، 69)؛ لحن الجواب (مزمور 46)؛ لحن الحمامة البكماء (مزمور 56)؛ لحن لا تهلك (مزمور 57، 58، 59)[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](الجزء الثالث)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] لحن لا تهلك (مزمور 75)؛ لحن السوسن (مزمور 80).[/FONT]
 *[FONT=&quot](الجزء الرابع والخامس)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] لا يوجد ذكر لأسماء الألحان.[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]_____________​​ *[FONT=&quot]اَلصِّدِّيقُ كَالنَّخْلَةِ يَزْهُو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كَالأَرْزِ فِي لُبْنَانَ يَنْمُو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](مزمور 92: 12)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​      [/FONT]   *[FONT=&quot]أنتهى الجزء الأول*[FONT=&quot] [[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مقدمة ومدخل للمزامير][/FONT]*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]وفي الجزء الثاني سوف يتم [شرح المزمور الأول]*​​[/FONT]


----------

